# Anybody else have Dart Frogs?



## chrisworld2 (Jan 25, 2012)

HI there,

so I keep Poison Dart Frogs, specifically 4 Blue Azureus

So I was just wondering If there was anyone else in the hobby

Chris


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 25, 2012)

No, but my husband has been contemplating it. Are they fun to keep?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 25, 2012)

As his brother. I would recomend them because they are so energetic! They are very entertaining!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been a dart frog breeder for 7 years. My collection is smaller than it used to be, but I still love them


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw a lot of different frogs at the reptile show in Pomona at the beginning of the month. They were all so colorful, but the blue Azureus frogs were particularly stunning and really caught my eye. I had to walk away from so many things that day or else I would have bought them. It's best for me to remove myself from the situation to avoid temptation. :lol:


----------



## frogparty (Jan 25, 2012)

Azureus is just a locality morph of Dendrobates tinctorius. All azureus are blue, but tincs come in a dizzying array of color patterns. And that's just a single species... There are so many amazing darts out there with fascinating breeding and tadpole rearing behaviors. Truly the most enjoyable animals I've ever kept


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you handle them, or will they hop away?


----------



## Bryce08 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive thought about this multiple times, but never fowlloed through....


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 26, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I saw a lot of different frogs at the reptile show in Pomona at the beginning of the month. They were all so colorful, but the blue Azureus frogs were particularly stunning and really caught my eye. I had to walk away from so many things that day or else I would have bought them. It's best for me to remove myself from the situation to avoid temptation. :lol:


Hey you went to the Pomona Reptile show?! Thats where my brother bought his frog and I bought my new Orchid Mantis?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 26, 2012)

I went on Sunday. I purchased a pair of baby veiled chameleons. I adore them. Keeping them really ups the humidity in the bug room. They're a perfect fit. It was worth the trip, but the crowds were ridonkulous.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya. My foot was getting stepped on. Great trip! Will get some Cryptic Mantids next time around


----------



## frogparty (Jan 26, 2012)

Dart frogs are not for handling... They are delicate and better left to look at in a well planted tank. They are non toxic if captive bred


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours are captive bred! One large one and one froglet!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 27, 2012)

You should join www.dendroboard.com

The best forum around for dart frog info


----------



## chrisworld2 (Jan 29, 2012)

They don't hop away unless you poke at them. They are not shy at all!

I got one from the reptile show in Pomona, and one from this guy on the internet.


----------



## jcal (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been contemplating now that I have gotten good at culturing flys. I would love to have a trio of Azureus. I love the blue/black look.

I have an empty 10 or 29 gallon tank that I might start setting up for darts. Just need to find a secure top lid. Horizontal setups seem easier.

Would you guys recommend the starter kit from joshes frogs?

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/complete-care-kits/dart-frog-habitat-kits/10-gallon-horizontal-dart-frog-kit.html

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/complete-care-kits/dart-frog-habitat-kits/29g-horizontal-dart-frog-kit-dart-frog-kit.html


----------



## frogparty (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are fine starter kits.

Azureus do best in pairs. Female aggression can get bad, especially in smaller tanks.


----------



## jcal (Jan 30, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Those are fine starter kits.
> 
> Azureus do best in pairs. Female aggression can get bad, especially in smaller tanks.


Cool. So a pair will be fine in a 10g?

Any recommendations for lids?


----------



## frogparty (Jan 30, 2012)

Glass lids. Not screen.

Join dendroboard.com all the info you could ever want


----------

